# Fort Mcree Jetties Dive 4/7/12



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

I figured this should go here too.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/4-7-12-fort-mcree-jetties-dive-115013/


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your vid.
REALLY green, wonder if a filter would help.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

that's what the water looked like that day.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet video!


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice Video... I need to get a go pro next.


----------

